# Camo dipping w/new Skulz Camo Pattern



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Eagle Custom said:


> Here is a pic of a PSE X Force that we just dipped in the New Skulz pattern this is the same pattern that PSE,Alpine, and Rytera are using but we did this one with a twist . The pic below was dipped over an orange base with gloss clear top coat to show what the pattern looks like over a different base color.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Tell these film mfg to do a deer skull pattern and they will hit it out of the park.

Trust me!


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Tell these film mfg to do a deer skull pattern and they will hit it out of the park.
> 
> Trust me!


I would have to agree. Im not a big fan of Human skulls . But the quality of your work is very nice !!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Tell these film mfg to do a deer skull pattern and they will hit it out of the park.
> 
> Trust me!


+3. the Human Skull Camo looks good. Don't get me wrong. But I don't Head Hunt people. A mixed white tail, mule deer and Elk Skulls would be awesome!.:wink:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I did some looking and could not find any film with deer skulls in the pattern non of my suppliers have it . If someone can come up with a design for this pattern I would be more than happy to help get the ball rolling to get a film custom made in this pattern but I would need some Ideas on this so if someone knows sombody that can design this pattern let me know and atleast we can see if we can get this started.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> I did some looking and could not find any film with deer skulls in the pattern non of my suppliers have it . If someone can come up with a design for this pattern I would be more than happy to help get the ball rolling to get a film custom made in this pattern but I would need some Ideas on this so if someone knows sombody that can design this pattern let me know and atleast we can see if we can get this started.


Thanks for the reply Eagle Custom. I'm honestly surprised that a camo pattern hasn't ever come out that would involve skulls of Animals that we actually hunt. It sounds like it would be a "Hit". I'm ordering a New Bow all in black. i was gonna get the riser done in Mossy Oak Brush but if you had a Animal Skull pattern. I would change Quick and get it done through you. I'm no Design Artist. So i can't help with the design.


----------



## hibernation2506 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have seen bows,shotguns,skulls, and even hard hats that he has dipped. If Shawn can find or have made animal skulls he will. they look awsome!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

hmmm that bow looks familiar!!


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> hmmm that bow looks familiar!!


I wonder why that is. Hopefully someone shows some pics of it put back together soon:wink:.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Eagle Custom said:


> The pic below was dipped over an orange base with gloss clear top coat to show what the pattern looks like over a different base color.
> View attachment 717806


was the orange base the anodized comp color or something that you applied? I am very interested in this and would like to know a total completion price.

thank you,
Lee


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

i had him strip the anodized off, I picked out a color that i liked from home depot and sent it to him and he had the paint made and then dipped it. pictures will be up once i get the back and assembled, hopefully get it back in the mail tomorrow!!

Shawn has VERY good pricing!!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

When i can find the time, and if i can stand not shooting my omen for a while (which at the moment seems impossible) Im in on getting it dipped that just looks to darn good!:tongue:


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

HOLYYYYYYYYYY SH!!!!!!!!!TTTTTTT, got my bow back and lemme tell ya, IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON, the picture does the bow NO Justice what so ever.
If you are thinking about having shawn dip your bow, DONT HESITATE!!!! its worth every penny(and not alot of them either!) and he does an excellent job!

Shawn, any other work i need or want done its coming to you Buddy! thanks for the great service!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats on your new bow finish. I'm looking forward to seeing it all put back together. :wink:


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is the pictures of the riser and bow (not 100% assembled!)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW!. that look great. I bet when its out in the sunlight....it really shows. congrats again Erikbarnes25197!. :thumbs_up


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> HOLYYYYYYYYYY SH!!!!!!!!!TTTTTTT, got my bow back and lemme tell ya, IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON, the picture does the bow NO Justice what so ever.
> If you are thinking about having shawn dip your bow, DONT HESITATE!!!! its worth every penny(and not alot of them either!) and he does an excellent job!
> 
> Shawn, any other work i need or want done its coming to you Buddy! thanks for the great service!!


Thanks glad you like it I am now getting ready to do a sample with pink base for a show I am going to . Just dipped motorcycle tank and fenders black with red skull flames and the owner loved the pic and that was before clear so she should be stoked when its done.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Shawn do you have any finished pictures of that bow you did in ASAT? Would like to see it.


----------



## draggin (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks Sweet!!


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Shawn, I received my 06 ally riser that you painted black w/ invelvet finish. Thanks!


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

*3D graphics design*



Eagle Custom said:


> I did some looking and could not find any film with deer skulls in the pattern non of my suppliers have it . If someone can come up with a design for this pattern I would be more than happy to help get the ball rolling to get a film custom made in this pattern but I would need some Ideas on this so if someone knows sombody that can design this pattern let me know and atleast we can see if we can get this started.


I have a cousin who does 3d graphics / animation, etc. I can give you his email if you are interested. He may be up for some freelance work.


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*I've seen post of people looking for deer skull camo*



Double S said:


> +3. the Human Skull Camo looks good. Don't get me wrong. But I don't Head Hunt people. A mixed white tail, mule deer and Elk Skulls would be awesome!.:wink:




Seems to me it is just a graphic they imprint then the activate it so any digital graphic should work. I did this design in about 10 minutes on Photoshop. What do you think of this for a dip camo design?


----------

